
About that silicon valley job - alain94040
https://thestartupconference.com/2018/09/21/about-that-silicon-valley-job/
======
derp_dee_derp
i'm currently making $140k as a developer in Minnesota at a big medical device
company that you have heard of.

my taxes are way less, my expenses are way less, and there is good housing
available for cheap.

the schools are better here, our parks are better, we have better bike lanes,
and way better outdoor activities.

the only thing that california beats us on is restaurant quality, but honestly
we are up and coming in that area too and I have no real complaints.

